# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Храму ИСККОН в Бхуванешваре нужна помощь

## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Храму ИСККОН в Бхуванешваре нужна ваша помощь. Власти города решили, что им обязательно нужно проложить дорогу в том месте, где сейчас находится храм. Подпишите пожалуйста петицию против этого беспредела.

http://www.change.org/en-IN/petition...n-bhubaneswar#

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Lakshmana Prana das

Напишите, пожалуйста, для незнающих английский, где куда нажать

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Надо справа в красных рамочках заполнить:
First Name - имя
Last Name - фамилия
Email - имейл
Street Address - улица
City - город
Post Code - почтовый индекс

Затем нажать "Sign"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Храм ИСККОН в Bhubaneswar является одним из основных Харе Кришна храмов не только в Индии, но и во всем мире. К сожалению, этот храм является объектом сноса из-за его расположения по отношению к проекту дороги NHAI в Bhubaneswar. 6 августа 2012 NHAI с охраной местной полиции снесен исторический и священный бхаджан-кутир Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами. В настоящее следующей мишенью для сноса святой самадхи Шрилы Гаура Говинда Свами.

----------


## Ekacakra

> Я не совсем понял ИСККОН в Индии очень любят и уважают или равняют бульдозером?


Если они через Вриндаван и Ямуну начинали трассу прокладывать, то что уж там говорить об ИСККОН-Бхуванешвар...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Lakshmana Prana das
> 
> Напишите, пожалуйста, для незнающих английский, где куда нажать


Кстати, там в верхнем меню можно выбрать русский язык. Тогда все вопросы будут на русском.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Жаль, такой красивый храм...

Но там написано, что надо набрать не менее 16000 подписей, я думаю такое количество ИСККОН набрать совсем не трудно, нужно только распространить инфо получше...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Если они через Вриндаван и Ямуну начинали трассу прокладывать, то что уж там говорить об ИСККОН-Бхуванешвар...


а в чём проблема через Вриндаван проложить трассу, они какие-то храмы разве снесли? прокладывали по уже действующим дорогам, в частности по парикрама-маргу... проблема скорее, что они Ямуну загадили так, что страшно смотреть...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> а в чём проблем через Вриндаван проложить трассу, они какие-то храмы разве снесли? прокладывали по уже действующим дорогам, в частности по парикрама-маргу... проблема скорее, что они Ямуну загадили так, что страшно смотреть...


Когда хотели прокладывать трассу через Вриндаван, правительство хотело взорвать Говардхан. И только вмешательство общества нага-баба помогло избежать этого.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Когда хотели прокладывать трассу через Вриндаван, правительство хотело взорвать Говардхан. И только вмешательство общества нага-баба помогло избежать этого.



нага-баба пообещали секир башка? Кто там в правительстве Индии находится, демоны что ли?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Однажды правительство штата решило построить железную дорогу прямо через Говардхан. Уже завезли взрывчатку, чтобы его взорвать. Все преданные были возмущены. Тогда один Махарадж, который потом пожертвовал территорию Вринда-кунды нашему Дина Бандху прабху, обратился к нага-бабам. Нага-бабы – это самые уважаемые садху в Индии. Они все – строгие брахмачари, очень воинственны, ходят без одежды и носят мечи. Их можно увидеть на Кумбха-меле. Им даётся право первыми принять омовение во время этого фестиваля. Они живут где-то на Севере Индии. И они пришли, чтобы защитить Говардхан. Это было удивительное зрелище. Несколько сотен полностью обнажённых мужчин с мечами сначала обошли Говардхан, а потом пошли в Матхуру, где окружили правительственное здание и держали чиновников в осаде 10 дней, не давая им выйти. В конце концов, чиновники сдались и изменили своё решение насчет строительства ж/д. Говардхан был спасён. А нага-бабы ушли к себе в Гималаи.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Однажды правительство штата решило построить железную дорогу прямо через Говардхан.


так это другая дорога - не та, что сейчас через Вриндаван строится...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Да, другая. Но сам прецедент! Для людей в правительстве главное - это деньги, а не Бог.

----------


## Ekacakra

> а в чём проблема через Вриндаван проложить трассу, они какие-то храмы разве снесли? прокладывали по уже действующим дорогам, в частности по парикрама-маргу... проблема скорее, что они Ямуну загадили так, что страшно смотреть...


Проблема в том, что Вриндаван с оживлённой трассой никак не сочетается. И это очевидно всем, кто знает Вриндаван и там бывал. И протесты были.

----------


## Толя

Голосую! Еще 140000 голосов нужно. ++

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Проблема в том, что Вриндаван с оживлённой трассой никак не сочетается. И это очевидно всем, кто знает Вриндаван и там бывал. И протесты были.


Ну да, особенно если вспомнить какое столпотворение обычно творится на дороге перед Кришна-Баларам Мандиром...

Да и трудно считать ту дорогу, что строится через Вриндаван оживлённой трассой - она в принципе не широкая, асфальтовое покрытие разве что ровное...

----------


## Ekacakra

> Ну да, особенно если вспомнить какое столпотворение обычно творится на дороге перед Кришна-Баларам Мандиром...
> 
> Да и трудно считать ту дорогу, что строится через Вриндаван оживлённой трассой - она в принципе не широкая, асфальтовое покрытие разве что ровное...


Если бы они довели дорогу до логического конца и перекинули бы мост через Ямуну, то по этой парикрамной дороге пошёл бы поток машин. Те, кто помнят Вриндаван, когда парикрамная дорога ещё не была в асфальте, они понимают разницу между Вриндаваном того времени и сегодняшним. Первый раз я поехал в паломничество в 95-ом. Атмосфера при совершении парикрамы тогда и сейчас отличаются существенно. Есть разница, когда идёшь по пыли Вриндавана в тихой умиротворенной атмосфере, павлины летают, никакого транспорта. А сейчас лежит асфальт, по которому постоянно носятся трактора и едут машины. Вриндавана дхама постепенно скрывается.  

> Ну да, особенно если вспомнить какое столпотворение обычно творится на дороге перед Кришна-Баларам Мандиром...

Это узкое место. И транспорта разного много пытается припарковаться у храма. Да и дорога местного значения для развоза народа по Вриндавану нужна, без неё никак. Другое дело сквозная трасса.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Если бы они довели дорогу до логического конца и перекинули бы мост через Ямуну, то по этой парикрамной дороге пошёл бы поток машин. Те, кто помнят Вриндаван, когда парикрамная дорога ещё не была в асфальте, они понимают разницу между Вриндаваном того времени и сегодняшним. Первый раз я поехал в паломничество в 95-ом. Атмосфера при совершении парикрамы тогда и сейчас отличаются существенно. Есть разница, когда идёшь по пыли Вриндавана в тихой умиротворенной атмосфере, павлины летают, никакого транспорта. А сейчас лежит асфальт, по которому постоянно носятся трактора и едут машины. Вриндавана дхама постепенно скрывается.


ну так мост они там как раз и делают - не доходя до Кеши-гхата...




> > Ну да, особенно если вспомнить какое столпотворение обычно творится на дороге перед Кришна-Баларам Мандиром...
> 
> Это узкое место. И транспорта разного много пытается припарковаться у храма. Да и дорога местного значения для развоза народа по Вриндавану нужна, без неё никак. Другое дело сквозная трасса.


дорога у Кришна-Баларама ещё широкая - если учитывать ширину дорог во Вриндаване в среднем...
да и язык не поворачивается эту новую дорогу что через Вриндаван к мосту через Ямуну ведёт сквозной трассой - для одного ряда машин, т.е. по одной полосе в каждую сторону... с шоссе на Матхуру-Агру из Дели, например не сравнишь... дорога местного значения в общем...

----------


## Толя

Дорогие преданные, 375 просмотров этого топика. За один день менее 300 голосов за петицию. Мне кажется Кришна смотрит, надо ли оно нам вообще.
Не ужели не у кого сайтов нет, чтобы разместить там ссылку, не ужели ни кто в соц. сети не зарегистрирован???
Понятно, что Господь все разрулит, но по моему Он Сам с Собой играет. Какая-то духовность в не дружности.
Пожалуйста, вдохновляйте преданных голосовать за петицию.
Говархан уходит под землю, на одно горчичное зерно в год. Когда от него останется углубление, безбожники будут говорить: где ваш Говардхан? Брехня ваши веды. Эта Кали-Юга и уничтожение святынь идет полным ходом, причем Христианских, Мусульманских Вайшнавских, наверняка и других.
Давайте сделаем сайт в поддержку наших петиций, со всеми подробностями и инструкциями. Мой заработок создание сайтов. Но для своих, естественно бескорыстно.
И вообще (накипело) этот "трансцендентализм" уже поперек горла стоит. Всем на все наплевать, Кришна разберется  :mig:  Но когда Санатана Госвами (могу ошибаться), принял служение от Радхи (он не знал, что эта девочка Радхарани, взял у нее продуктов, чтобы накормить Рупу Госвами). Рупа Госвами сказал: как ты мог принять служение от Господа, ведь мы должны сами искать как послужить Ему. Прабхупада в своей лекции добавил: таковы преданные Кришны. (история своими словами)
Я не смиренен, простите меня. Но такова свобода слова  :mig:

----------


## Ekacakra

> ну так мост они там как раз и делают - не доходя до Кеши-гхата...


Когда мы были на Гаура Пурниме 2012, я наводил справки по ситуации и так понял, что они приостановили строительство. Мост так и стоит недоделанный.






> дорога у Кришна-Баларама ещё широкая - если учитывать ширину дорог во Вриндаване в среднем...
> да и язык не поворачивается эту новую дорогу что через Вриндаван к мосту через Ямуну ведёт сквозной трассой - для одного ряда машин, т.е. по одной полосе в каждую сторону... с шоссе на Матхуру-Агру из Дели, например не сравнишь... дорога местного значения в общем...


Под дорогой местного значения я понимаю дорогу для местных нужд. Та, по которой ездят внутри Вриндавана местные жители. Парикрамной дорогой автомобилисты по сути не пользуются, поскольку она в итоге упирается в Ямуну и далее дробится на мелкие переулки, возвращающиеся обратно во Вриндаван. Для езды по Вриндавану есть другие, более удобные пути. А прокладывания моста через Ямуну и создание сквозной дороги (пусть даже и по одному ряду в каждую сторону) по парикрамному пути, куда хлынут посторонние транзитчики... такой ужас себе даже трудно представить. Полная расабхаса.
Вместе с тем, чтобы не ускользал предмет нашего обсуждения, снова напомню суть моей изначальной реплики - правительство Индии начало осуществлять свои планы, не приняв во внимание ни протесты, ни статус такого уникального святого места, как Вриндаван.

----------


## Владислав

Харе Кришна, дорогие Преданные !
Примите мои почтительные поклоны.

Вопрос:  что произойдёт после того, как наберётся 15000 голосов? Эта петиция обретет какую-то силу, ее результаты будут кому-то направлены ?
Вопрос задаю с целью разъяснения знакомым преданным ситуации по сносу храма.

С уважением,
Ваш слуга Владислав.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Это надо у авторов петиции спрашивать.

----------


## Толя

> Харе Кришна, дорогие Преданные !
> Примите мои почтительные поклоны.
> 
> Вопрос:  что произойдёт после того, как наберётся 15000 голосов? Эта петиция обретет какую-то силу, ее результаты будут кому-то направлены ?
> Вопрос задаю с целью разъяснения знакомым преданным ситуации по сносу храма.
> 
> С уважением,
> Ваш слуга Владислав.


Вот, что я взял со страницы с петицией:



> ЭТО НУЖНО ОСТАНОВИТЬ!
> 
> Этот ущерб останется большим пятном на репутации индийского правительства. Пожалуйста, помогите остановить дальнейшее физическое повреждение, которое оставит шрам на сердцах миллионов последователей по всему миру. Можно найти другой путь, что бы NHAI могли реализовать свои расширения дорог и в то же время сохранив исторические и священные места. Они должны быть спасены от совершении тяжкого преступления, которые будут помнить в истории, целое поколение преданных во всем мире.


Это мой перевод с переводчиком. Из этого сообщения следует, что эта петиция поможет остановить правительственные меры.
Что еще полезного? Там внизу можно оставить сообщение "Как вы относитесь к этому", кто может что-то сказать, нужно говорить.

Еще на этом сайте написано:
Социально активная платформа, которая позволяет кем угодно, где угодно, начать, объеденить, и выиграть кампании, чтобы изменить мир.



> Change.org is a social action platform that empowers anyone, anywhere to start, join, and win campaigns to change the world.


Там есть петиции о здравоохранинии Индии, о сохранении лесов, цены на моторикши. Нет сомнений это значимый сайт и результат выполнения условий петиций важен.
Еще я уверен в том, что чем шире география голосующих, тем весомее аргумент будет в суде. Так же уверен, если мы соберемся и за последующих два дня закроем этот вопрос, это тоже будет хорошим подспорьем в решении этого вопроса.

Надеюсь, это внесло какаю-то ясность. Меня это тоже интересует.

----------


## Толя

Активность упала до 0. Вчера и сегодня цифра одинакова: 825 NEEDED, осталось - то  :smilies:

----------


## Александр.Б

Осталось менее сотни голосов собрать! Кто ещё не проголосовал, ю велкам!

----------


## Александр.Б

Осталось собрать менее пятидесяти голосов! Поднажмём?

----------

